# Please vote for Miley!



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Our local newspaper is having a contest for halloween dogs. Please click (or copy/paste) on the following to vote for Miley!

http://www.gadzoo.com/TheIndependent/Contest/ContestRatePhoto.aspx?ContestID=193&ContestEntryID=8123


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Renee, I'm sorry I missed this until now! So many threads get posted, that others are often lost on 2nd and 3rd pages. I clicked the link, but it's too late now isn't it?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

That's ok...after I asked people to vote, I realized they had to create a login, which is kind of a pain. I think they closed voting yesterday....


----------

